# K-1 or K-3 (Japan!!!)



## soupforest (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry I know this question is asked a lot but couldn't really find an answer on the threads here.

I am a 28 year old US citizen that has been living in Japan for the past 4 years (non-military)
She is 24 and Japanese. I have been with her as my girlfriend and now recently my fiancé for 3.5 years. We want to get married.

The problem
I will be going back home this month.

Question
Do we get married and file I-130 (from Japan), file I-129F(so she can come to the states faster) and wait for her K-3?
Or do I go back to the states and go the K-1 route?
Depending on which site you go to one way will be faster than the other. 
I also called the American Embassy in Tokyo and they said less than 4 months to get the K-3 but i find that hard to believe after researching people's stories.
USCIS says both the I-130 and I-129F take 5 months to process.

Also as I understand both K-1 and K-3 may need to show an Affidavit of Support.
Being that I am going back to the states and have no Job to go to what can I do to show that she will be supported? I plan to land a Job during that 5 month window.

Do I have the process right or am I way off?

Thanks in advance for your help! This is a great comunity


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

VisaJourney - Your US Immigration Community


----------

